# New Equine Rescue in Need!!!!



## missflutter (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi there,
My name is Christine Allison, and I am writing you this morning to ask for any help you may be able to offer. For years it has been my dream to open the barn doors to an Equine Sanctuary. I have seen first hand the great need we have for more equine rescue facilities. My heart weeps for the truckloads of our majestic horses headed for the slaughter house! I want to do something about it! I want US to make a difference! It is not enough to simply close the slaughter houses down, we need facilities and choices for people needing to surrender their horses. I know the road will be an uphill one, but I also believe with all my heart that one step at a time along with one compassionate heart at a time together we can touch & save many lives. I have finally secured the perfect piece of property, and the journey has begun! We have 23 lush acres of pasture and a large 14 stall barn, as well as a HUGE outdoor riding arena. We have an attorney that has graciously donated her time to do our legal paperwork for the 501c3. And our website is under construction as I am typing now! It is a very exciting and busy time right now. I have been researching & emailing like crazy to get things up and off the ground. I am a mother of 4 beautiful children, and also enjoy a full time 911 operator position. I have had a great response with people wanting to help out at the farm, but unfortunately not much help with the financial end of things. We really need help with fundraising, e-mailing, and just getting the word out. We are also in GREAT NEED of an equine vet willing to help with the medical care of incomming horses, as well as HAY, and shavings for the stalls. We just finished up with some fencing repairs, and we are SO CLOSE to being able to open the barn for incoming rescues. I know this is going to be a long winter for our beloved horses, and only hope that we can help make a difference! If you have any ideas, or know anyone who might want to get involved and help out please let me know. We are looking for people who want to be a part of something speical, a way make a real difference in the lives of horses and the people who care for them. I thank you so much for taking the time to read my posting! And hope to hear from you....... 

Sincerely,
Christine Allison
Heavenly Acres Equine Sanctuary


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Thank you*

Christine, please contact me as soon as your website is up. I have a website and blog that get fair traffic and will put a link up for you. And thank you for doing this, it is something I have dreamed of doing myself.
Bless you,

Tracey


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Email*

here is my email address [email protected]

Tracey


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

where are you located? let me know what i can do to help
i am in chicago land-dont have a ton of money but if i can help count me in
[email protected]


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

This has only recently become a dream of mine. I want to rescue animals. Not just horses, but dogs, cats, cows, goats, and more. I don't know whether God will have me do this in the US, or in Serbia. But I do know that wherever He leads me, I will be there. This is my dream, and something I can live for.

My email is - [email protected]

Email me for almost anything... (I'm low on money... sry)


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Helping out*

Kirsti, I already like you ! 

We can help get the word out, which will help find the big money people, so do keep us in mind.

Futurevetgirl, I live with 6 rescue dogs and they are a blessing to me. So I hope you will follow that dream. 

Tracey


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Just a word of caution. PLEASE be sure to do a thorough "checking out" of *any* rescue organization that you send money to. I like to donate to local rescues (when I'm not rescueing one myself) that I KNOW are legitimate and are run well. ie, not a "hoarder" or someone who is just trying to get free handouts. That way I can periodically check up on them to be sure that my money is doing some good.

I am always a bit skeptical when a "new" person comes on a forum/board asking for $$. They may be totally legitimate, but they may not. ANYONE can get a 503c. All it takes is filling out some forms.


----------

